# Age limit for embryo transfer in UK clinics?



## SryGrl (May 22, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I have cycled abroad (donor) and have frozen embies in the Czech Republic and, most recently, in Cyprus. I lost my boy at 30 weeks, just after I turned 50. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to return to the Czech Republic for my 2 embies there, because I then exceeded the age limit. Thus, I just did a fresh cycle in Cyprus, which was BFN. However, I have 8 frosties. I will go again to Cyprus for a FET cycle this summer, as I am still on leave from work. However, the costs will add up if I continue to get BFN's and have to pay for flights, hotels, etc., as well as having to take more time off from work. Thus, if this next cycle fails, I am contemplating having my embies shipped to the UK, so that I can do FET cycles without having to take as much time off and travel. However, I will be turning 51 in December. It isn't clear to me whether (and which) UK clinics will perform FET for women over 50. 

Does anyone know of any UK clinics that have an age limit of over 50? I live in Surrey, so a clinic in the Southeast would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm afraid you would not be able to have transfer in the UK using your Cyprus embryos.  Reason being is not so much age but the fact the embryos were formed from anonymous egg donor.  In UK donors must be identifiable.
I do hope you have better success next time.  For a FET you will only need to stay for a couple of days.  Flights with budget airlines out of season are ridiculously cheap so will a couple of nights in Larnaca out of season.  I got a lovely one bed apartment for €25 a night.  You could have a long weekend on it flying out on a Friday night or Saturday.  Back on Monday or Tuesday straight after transfer.  You will find it much cheaper for flights and accommodation than having a long weekend in the UK plus the bonus of Cyprus winter sunshine say in October?  The North being Muslim does not shut down so you can even travel in December although not so warm.  I travelled in March and it was lovely.
TCCx


----------



## SryGrl (May 22, 2016)

Thanks, Tincat. I didn't realize that the UK rules regarding lack of donor anonymity would also apply to any pre-existing embryos for which an FET is performed as opposed to a fresh cycle. Cyprus is definitely a lovely place, and I certainly wouldn't mind going back once or twice; its just that if I keep having recurring BFN's and need to have several more cycles, it would just be nice if I could have a transfer within an hour of home and just crash out on my own bed after the transfer, without having to deal with flights, etc.

Cheers


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Unfortunately any treatment in UK is covered by the rules otherwise people would just import frozen anonymous embryos to by pass the rules.  Hopefully you won't have to go to Cyprus lots of times or only to visit to show your LO where they started  
TCCx


----------

